# KIGALI | Rwanda Green City Pilot Project | Pro



## Nyumba (Sep 3, 2013)

About Rwanda and the current green construction boom read the *Green/Eco-Friendly Architecture thread*.

This thread is about developments in a hill of Kigali called Kinyinya where 620ha will be entirely dedicated to green constructions.

*Rwanda Green City Pilot Project*


> It is a viable plan for a simply replicable pilot, that is implementable across the country, in the typical ‘hillcrest to wetland’ landscape of the land of a thousand hills. It contains all the key ingredients that are fundamental to the creation of an effective green urban center; ‘a city’ with green housing, infrastructure, mixed use, amenity, workplaces and industry.


*SWECO TO PLAN A NEW SUSTAINABLE DISTRICT FOR RWANDA’S CAPITAL KIGALI*


> Rwanda’s government plans to develop a new district for low and middle-income residents in Kigali. The project is part of the state strategy for the development of sustainable and energy-efficient living spaces.
> 
> “Sweco will work closely together with residents and public authorities to support the implementation of Rwanda’s sustainability strategy. The aim is to provide liveable, well-serviced and connected urban and rural settlements. By offering affordable and social housing, residents with low and middle incomes will benefit in particular from the project,” advises Ina Brandes, President of Sweco Germany & Central Europe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nyumba (Sep 3, 2013)

Cactus Green Park
Developer: Horizon Group Construction: to start in early 2020
410 units on 13ha


----------



## Nyumba (Sep 3, 2013)

Renderings instead are not yet out for this other development, 10'000 units on 125 ha

*Rwanda Social Security Board-led Consortium to construct 10,000 homes in Kinyinya worth US$200 million*


> The consortium that signed an MOU for the project in September 2018 is composed of China’s broad homes industrial international, Rwanda Development Bank, B smart technology – a research and design firm – and the International Finance Cooperation (IFC).
> 
> Jonathan Gatera, RSSB DG says that the deal signed is result of protracted negotiations with consortium members that lasted over 12 months following 24 months of project concept development by RSSB.


----------



## Nyumba (Sep 3, 2013)

first groundbreakings expected for January 2020


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

This looks as authentically "green" as your Shrek avatar. If CO2 emissions/capita records show us anything, it's the Japan's method of urban fabric development--without including provisions for primacy of automobiles--is absolutely essential to true environmental friendliness. Private transport is simply too resource and energy-intensive to be considered environmentally sound. That modernist ideal must die.

Design new megadevelopments without single-family homes (I know that may sound hypocritical coming from an American, but believe me, I don't like it here), design it to work best with pedestrians, bicyclists, and trains (cars should hardly rate inclusion), make it mixed-use, and do it on marginal land that isn't better left to nature or turned into agriculture/industry. Otherwise it'll be just like every lifeless suburb in the Anglosphere.


----------



## Nyumba (Sep 3, 2013)

Regarding the design of Cactus Green Park and its characteristics you can learn more here http://www.fonerwa.org/sites/default/files/Cactus Green Park Booklet - Horizon Group.pdf

Regarding transportation, in Rwanda car ownership is really low, many move around using mototaxis or buses or just walking. The idea now is to popularize electric motorbikes like many Chinese cities have already managed to do. An electric bikes startup called Ampersand has chosen Rwanda to test their product and has the full backing of the government.

*Rwanda to phase out gas motorcycle taxis for e-motos*


> *The government of Rwanda will soon issue national policy guidelines to eliminate gas motorcycles in its taxi sector in favor of e-motos.*
> 
> The country’s president, Paul Kagame, previewed the plan last week. “We will find a way to replace the ones you have now. We urge taxi-moto operators to help us when the phase-out process comes,” he said speaking at a youth forum.
> 
> ...


the current motorbikes:












and how the electric ones by Ampersand will look like


----------



## HectorCrockett (Sep 10, 2019)

It is great that you are planning to build a new area. If you are planning to make the driveways or the parking lots then give the contract to the company who has the experienced of the work related to this field. The parking lot paving Nassau County provides the best services of asphalt paving. My friend also gave the contract of his backyard to this company. One can also contact them for the services related to the construction of the pavements.


----------

